# Interlockings, coal trains, info by drone



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

a new one, with lots of great info


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am enjoying your "flying with DJ" series. Great video from your drone.
Very smooth and steady. Nice perspective.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I agree with mopac...these are fun.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice video.
Are you an engineer with CSX?


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Some good modeling ideas, nice video.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*yes*



J.Albert1949 said:


> Nice video.
> Are you an engineer with CSX?


yes, 20 years already


----------

